# Was bei HDMI-Kabel kauf beachten?



## C Punkt (20. November 2010)

Hi, 

ich kauf mir bald nen neuen Rechner und der er auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von meinem Zimmer zu meinem 3d Flatscreen steht, bräuchte ich ein etwas längeres (5meter) HDMI Kabel, am besten weiß da die wände weiß sind..(muss es vlt über den Türrahmen takern, da ich es nicht auf den boden legen will, da die kabel anscheinend bei drauftreten leicht kaputt gehen (und über die andere zimmerseite is zu weit))

Klar wer ich ihn mit meinem monitor verbinden, jedoch auch zum flatsreen, wenn ich mal fifa oder nfs zocken will oder filme vom pc schauen möchte. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage auf was ich beim Kauf achten muss. z.b ob es hdmi 1.4.a haben muss oder was das überhaupt bringen würde.  Also wer kann sagen wo ich ein geeignetes mind. 5m langes weißes kabel mit entsprechendem standart (full hd +3d) günstig herbekomme?


----------



## Per4mance (20. November 2010)

also bei nicht 3d reicht hdmi 1.3b. die norm is aber glaub ich ungültig und es heist jetzt anders.
die kabel wo ich bis jetzt gekauft hab waren alle billig und von inakustik. die stehen und das kabel sehen ganz vernünftig aus. bei digial isses ja eh nicht so wichtig wie bei analog wie gut die kabel sind.


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2010)

*Die Kabel sind bei allen HDMI-Normen gleich*- das ist nur ein Werbeschmäh, ein HDMI 1.0 Kabel unterscheidet sich nicht von einem HDMI 1.4.a Kabel

Ich würde ein möglichst billiges kaufen und ausprobieren, wenn es nicht ausreicht kannst du noch immer ein teureres kaufen und das alte gegebenenfalls umtauschen


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. November 2010)

ich hab ein 5 Meter von Digitus reicht dicke aus, die enden sind genauso vergoldet wie bei den teuren.


----------



## Sash (20. November 2010)

also bei über 2m würd ich nicht das billigste nehmen.. so im dreh von 25€ ca.. und auch wenn andere was anderes sagen, das es zu 1.4 kompatibel ist würd ich trotzdem drauf achten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

1.4 braucht man nur für Netzwerk, und ein Kabel bei 5 m wäre mit ca 10 Taler schon gut bezahlt. Ich nutze zb dieses Kabel


----------



## C Punkt (20. November 2010)

hab mich informiert, ich brauch 14.a wegen dem 3d, aber ich finde so eins nirgends zu kaufen, warum denn das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

Das von mir verlinkte Kabel ist 1.4 allerdings nicht in Weiss


----------



## C Punkt (21. November 2010)

ja 1.4 aber nicht 1.4a (das a ist für 3d-fähig)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2010)

Eigendlich nicht zwingend, soll wohl sogar mit einigen 1.3 möglich sein. Aber egal hier zb das gewünschte HDMI Kabel 5m Version 1.4a Ethernet


----------



## C Punkt (21. November 2010)

aha danke, wieso hab ich das nicht gefunden wenn ich zb bei geizhals 1.4a eingebe kommt gar nichts und auch bei google nciht^^

ist das kabel denn was?


----------



## Dashquide (21. November 2010)

ich glaube da kam mal was im TV sterntv wenn ich mich richtig erinnert habe.

zum test standen 3 kabel .

No name kabel 2m 2,50€
mitteklasse kabel 2m 14.00€
Edelkabel für 2500€

Das ergebnis :

alle 3 kabel sind von den werten her gleich .. egal ob goldbeschichtet oder nicht .

also isses pupsegal was dü für ein kabel nimmst..ist alles gleich


----------



## C Punkt (21. November 2010)

ok danke, aber dass nur 1.4a kabel 3d fähig sind und 1.4 kabel nicht, steht doch außer Frage oder? Aber iwie bin ich zu blöd 1.4a kabel angebote zu finden, kann das denn wahr sein?? dass es nur das eine kabel gibt??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2010)

Kabel hat doch eigendlich jeder Online Händler, sei es Hardwareversand, Alternate, Atelco und Co. wenn man mal bei Wiki nach HDMI schaut wird man feststellen das man 3D auch schon mit 1.4  kann sowie auch der 1.3 Standard. Redesr du eigendlich von 3 D TV oder so einen 120Hz Monitor?


----------



## C Punkt (21. November 2010)

ich rede vom samsung le40c750 also 40 zoll, 200 mhz. 3d flatscreen. Soll das heißen, dass ich 1.4a gar nicht zwingend benötige um mal einen gedownloadeten blue ray 3d film vom pc zum flatscreen zu übertragen?


----------

